Ask HN: Tips to bootstrap a B2B SaaS product? - niyikiza
======
throw03172019
Make sure you build a product people/businesses will pay for (talk to
potential customers prior to building).

Don’t be shy about pricing. Don’t price your B2B product like a consumer
focused product.

~~~
niyikiza
How exactly do you know if a business will be willing to pay for a product?

~~~
sharemywin
[https://microconf.com/saas-crash-course/](https://microconf.com/saas-crash-
course/)

goto Linkedin: I'm the founder of this new XXXXX company.

It's supposed to designed for people like you. So I'd like to talk to you
about your pain and your needs (not literal)etc.

I know your time is valuable. I absolutely don't want you feel like I'm trying
waste your time.

what ever you you think is fair.

Then schedule a call.

